# problem with the radio, looking for input



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

*problem with aftermarket radio after new battery install*

so i had to have a new battery installed the other day. now my after market radio (kenwood 9980hd) wont work, all it does is flash on and off every 10 sec or so. Would this have to do with that stupid code for the radio that everyone looses/misplaces??

if it is, since this wasnt happening pre-battery swap, what are your thoughts on installing the factory radio, trying to mess with this code, and then swap the after market radio back in??

if i should try this (the above) how do i enter the code into the radio?? do put it in, then it asks for the code on start up, or is there a menu to go into??

are there other things i could look for that would rule the code problem out; certain light flashing or wont turn on, or could it even show up and entered on my kenwood headunit??


----------

